# Blue comming out of steam wand !



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Last night I descaled my classic and changed to a new brass shower head from aluminium

First coffee of the morning and the first few drops of water out of steam wand were blue

Any ideas ?

Safe ?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Did you flush clean water through a few times to get rid of the descaler?


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi

Yes a full tank of volvic after descaling

Blue only came out of steam wand

Not group head

Just a few drops prior to purging steam and now clear water

But colbolt (?) blue water drops

Could it be connected to new brass shower plate ?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a brass shower plate, I never noticed anything when I changed it but maybe responsible. I'd flush it through a few times again .


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Not clear if you did it so already, but try just flushing water (not steam) through the steam wand and see if it persists.


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

What descaler did you use? I wonder if it's a reaction with copper somewhere, I'm sure I read about use of citric acid for descaling causing a problem. FWIW I've had the same happen to mine when descaling. It's fine after flushing the descaler. Have bought some tartaric acid to use to descale as its not as 'harsh' and is recommended.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi

I used as always Puly

It hadn't happened again since

Actually Probably used it weaker than recommended

I've read about tartaric on other posts so I'll probably switch when this run outs


----------

